# The Biggest weekend in H.O. Supermodified racing returns!



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

......Coming in just a few days will be a repeat of last year's "Biggest weekend in H.O. Supermodifed racing" as the Sandusky County Oval Racing Enthusiasts and North Coast H.O. join forces for another East/West Shootout/Super Showdown culminating with the Mr. Supermodified 2010 All Star race.
The weekend starts in Bellevue, Ohio on Friday, March 5th with the Grand Opening of the New Redmen Raceway V, a high speed, high banked six lane speedway and then concludes in Oberlin, Ohio on Sunday, March 7th on Sanders' Speedway at Randy's Race Room. It's ALL House cars and ALL house controllers. Last year between the two nights there were 22 drivers in competition and there were 61 different cars in the pits.
Here's a link to last year's thread
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=246926

North Coast H.O. ......440-949-2165
Redmen Raceway......419-483-6031
Randy's Race Room ..440-775-4187


----------



## ben naelitz (Feb 7, 2007)

For directions or additional information please contact the tracks.

Redman Raceway Lee Booze
6526 County Road 205
Bellevue , Ohio 44811
(419) 483-6031
[email protected]
www.redmenraceway.com

is this the correct address information? i will try to be there unless i go to the big buck shootout.....


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

ben naelitz said:


> For directions or additional information please contact the tracks.
> 
> Redman Raceway Lee Booze
> 6526 County Road 205
> ...


CORRECT....(Big 2 story white pillars in front. . . . . . *[email protected]@KS* like Gone with the wind!)


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*Friday results*

Friday, March 5th, 2010......Grand Opening of the new REDMEN RACEWAY "V" & day one of the 2nd annual East/West Shootout
ROUND ONE
Heat 1 Christian Booze 53, Brian Ackerman 53, Brendan Pospisil 47, Joe Shega 47, Jim Griffith 45.
Heat 2 Doug Wenz 54, Dave Ferry 52, John Warren 51, Lee Booze 50, Randy Dickman 48.
Heat 3 Don Wenz Jr. 57, Randy Sanders 53, Scooter Sanders 52, Jim Hudak 48, Bruce Minner 48, Jeff Collier 47.
A MAIN Randy Sanders 135.5, Don Wenz Jr. 135.1, Brian Ackerman 134, Dave Ferry 129, Doug Wenz 126, Christian Booze 119

ROUND TWO
Randy Dickman 131.6, Lee Booze 131.1, Jim Griffith 129, Jeff Collier 128, Bruce Minner 123, Don Wenz 117, Randy Sanders 113, John Warren 111, Christian Booze 108, Jim Hudak 107, Joe Shega 107, Doug Wenz 104, Brendan Pospisil 102, Scooter Sanders 101, Brian Ackerman 97.

Randy Sanders & Randy Dickman in the 2010 Mr. Supermodified with two more to be added tonight

North Coast H.O. Weekend points after 2 rounds on Friday:
178 Randy Sanders
176 Don Wenz Jr.
165 Lee Booze
164 Randy Dickman
153 Christian Booze
151 Jim Griffith
150 Brian Ackerman
150 Doug Wenz
150 John Warren
149 Dave Ferry
149 Jeff Collier
146 Bruce Minner
139 Scooter Sanders
138 Jim Hudak
136 Brendan Pospisil
134 Joe Shega


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*Sunday results & final weekend points*

*Sunday 3/7/10 - Sanders' Speedway @Randy's Race Room*
*Round one *- Driver + laps
John Warren 256/6, Ben Naelitz 254/11, Ron Vincek 248/4, Lee Booze 246/5, Don Wenz jr. 239/3, Scooter Sanders 234/4, Jim Hudak 231/6, Jim Griffith 227/7, Dave Ferry 227/1, Jeff Collier 222/2, "Red" Redmond 219/10, Bruce Minner 219/3, Doug Wenz 202/4, Randy Sanders 199/4.

*Round two *- Driver + laps
Ben Naelitz 257/6, Ron Vincek 253/3, Don Wenz Jr. 250/1, Lee Booze 247/4, John Warren 249/13, Bruce Minner 243/1, Jim Hudak 239/3, Doug Wenz 229/3, Scooter Sanders 2231, Randy Sanders 221/3, Jeff Collier 220/3, Dave Ferry 215/11, "Red" Redmond 193/7, Jim Griffith 175/9.

*Mr. Supermodified 2010 All Star Race*
*Ben Naelitz 258*, John Warren 254, Lee Booze 247, Randy sanders 240.

*Final Super Weekend North Coast H.O. points* - Driver + points (wins)
*1st Don Wenz Jr. 350*, 2nd Lee Booze 339, 3rd John Warren 334 (1), 4th Randy Sanders 310 (1), 5th Jim Hudak 294, 6th Bruce Minner 293, 7th Scooter Sanders 292, 8th Doug Wenz 289, 9th Jim Griffith 288, 10th Dave Ferry 287, 11th Jeff Collier 285, 12th Ben Naelitz 195 (1), 13th Ron Vincek 185, 14th Randy Dickman 164 (1), 15th Christian Booze 153, 16th Brian Ackerman 150, 17th Brendan Pospisil 136, 18th Joe Shega 134, 19th "Red" Redmond 130


----------

